# Hunting > Firearm Safety >  Police pushing firearms safety in mass media

## quentin

I've been hearing the ads on the radio, and just seen some big ads in the local paper.

Cannot hurt, but I do wonder who the audience is here.

----------


## 199p

Its a good move

----------


## gonetropo

i have no issue with storage at all but it seems in the last few weeks its on the radio allot . my firearms etc are worth a few bucks so why wouldnt i store them well. but the radio play advertisements are a little over the top

----------


## Ftx325

probably a softening up tactic for the public , implying there is an issue with firearms storage , before they introduce new possibly expensive and nigh on impossible to work with storage laws , such as the vehicular transport lock-up changes on the way .
I have no issues with reminding people of their obligations , don't get me wrong , but these guys don't seem to operate on a single level nowadays . There almost always seems to be a deeper meaning/reason for bringing things into the public eye . 
And it generally seems to be to gun owners detriment .... and making it that much more difficult to comply with new laws to point I am sure they are just trying to make the whole gun ownership thing more difficult than it has ever been simply to put people off ownership due to expense and or the amount of hoop jumping etc required .
But hey , that's just my opinion in general terms . 
I could be way off base , but I don't think so.....

----------


## muzza

Anyone seen the dob in a gun owner one as well?

----------


## ebf

> Anyone seen the dob in a gun owner one as well?


Nope. What is that about ?

Have heard a lot more on radio related to safe storage etc.

----------


## muzza

https://www.crimestoppers-nz.org/?gc...SAAEgJIkPD_BwE

the golden opportunity to dob someone in you dont like - like your ex-partner , your nosy neighbour , the big mouth at work.....

----------


## Mohawk .308

Yeah I was wondering about those ads on the radio, somethings brewing

----------


## ishoot10s

Stupid picture on the left. If they're encouraging locking up firearms, then at least have the bolt out, the mag off and a trigger lock or some other security shown in the relevant picture. A picture saves a thousand words and all that... Chumps.

----------


## Danger Mouse

> I've been hearing the ads on the radio, and just seen some big ads in the local paper.
> 
> Cannot hurt, but I do wonder who the audience is here.
> 
> Attachment 171546


They should take their own advice so they dont get stolen from police stations, police cars and left in the toilet

----------


## 40mm

> Stupid picture on the left. If they're encouraging locking up firearms, then at least have the bolt out, the mag off and a trigger lock or some other security shown in the relevant picture. A picture saves a thousand words and all that... Chumps.


I am against removing bolts and mags.

The guns should be locked up, so why remove em?

All my guns have the mags, spare mags and bolts stored fitted and with them.

I see too many guns at auctions without bolts and mags due to an estate sale, and the wife etc has no clue where the bolt is. Or the bolt is lost.

The whole bolt and mag out is police policy, and police policy is horse shit.
I am interested in Law, not policy. If policy was any good, then my policy would cancel out their policy.

----------


## ebf

> I am against removing bolts and mags.
> 
> The guns should be locked up, so why remove em?


Same here  :Thumbsup: 

But I have found recently that if you remove the bolts you can get more of the buggers stacked in the safe  :Psmiley:

----------


## Ben Waimata

> I am against removing bolts and mags.
> 
> The guns should be locked up, so why remove em?
> 
> All my guns have the mags, spare mags and bolts stored fitted and with them.



Semi autos are fine to store with bolts in, but bolt actions are not. Does that make sense to anyone? I do think removing the mags and storing them seperately is a good idea though. P2 magazines need to be stored in an approved safe, as does ammo to fit. I wonder how long it will be until tha tis the normal rules? Looking at Australia their storage rules are way over the top compared to ours.

----------


## 40mm

> Same here 
> 
> But I have found recently that if you remove the bolts you can get more of the buggers stacked in the safe


haha, bigger safe... or room of stout construction so you can sit back and enjoy a cold one in great company.

----------


## 40mm

> Semi autos are fine to store with bolts in, but bolt actions are not. Does that make sense to anyone? I do think removing the mags and storing them seperately is a good idea though. P2 magazines need to be stored in an approved safe, as does ammo to fit. I wonder how long it will be until tha tis the normal rules? Looking at Australia their storage rules are way over the top compared to ours.


Aye, whats this about p2?

----------


## Micky Duck

> haha, bigger safe... or room of stout construction so you can sit back and enjoy a cold one in great company.


rule number 7 isnt it?????
THINK before you type......
you know the ANTIs are watching,so why would you willingly give them ammunition to use against the law abiding?????

----------


## dogmatix

Yes, with the current PR campaign, you can safely say the recent Arms Act regulations public consultation for quite ridiculous storage requirements is about to come to a head.
Expect the requirement to anchor firearms to your car while being transported, ammo is locked steel boxes when in transit and new NZPHQ policy that makes 75% of gun safes/cabinets no longer compliant.

----------


## 40mm

> Yes, with the current PR campaign, you can safely say the recent Arms Act regulations public consultation for quite ridiculous storage requirements is about to come to a head.
> Expect the requirement to anchor firearms to your car while being transported, ammo is locked steel boxes when in transit and new NZPHQ policy that makes 75% of gun safes/cabinets no longer compliant.


Safe buy back then?????
Yeah right.

----------


## 40mm

> rule number 7 isnt it?????
> THINK before you type......
> you know the ANTIs are watching,so why would you willingly give them ammunition to use against the law abiding?????


Do you mean the bit about having a cold one while in a room full of guns?

No different to having a beer while cleaning one.

So long as all the ammo is put away I cant see a problem.

I can see why the antis would try use it as ammo against us normal people though.

----------


## Rushy

> I've been hearing the ads on the radio, and just seen some big ads in the local paper.
> 
> Cannot hurt, but I do wonder who the audience is here.
> 
> Attachment 171546


What a complete waste of tax payer money.  Paper mill closing down because there is a lower demand for news print and they choose to advertise in news papers with diminishing readership.  Fucking brilliant!

----------


## Micky Duck

> Do you mean the bit about having a cold one while in a room full of guns?
> 
> No different to having a beer while cleaning one.
> 
> So long as all the ammo is put away I cant see a problem.
> 
> I can see why the antis would try use it as ammo against us normal people though.


yes that is what I was refering to..... its like saying you have cruise control set at 104kmph   ok so you do it..but WHY put it out on internet for all to see???
this thread is about tightening up laws around gun ownership...giving exzample of breaking that rule, if not the law is "just dumb" if it was used/quoted by ALpers and co next week.......here in NZHS forum person, calling themselves 40mm,ha said he would sit in room full of guns and drink alcohol....tut tut how terribly irresponsible of them...we must ban some more things "to keep us all safe" you would feel like a dick for having posted it...would you not???

----------


## 40mm

> yes that is what I was refering to..... its like saying you have cruise control set at 104kmph   ok so you do it..but WHY put it out on internet for all to see???
> this thread is about tightening up laws around gun ownership...giving exzample of breaking that rule, if not the law is "just dumb" if it was used/quoted by ALpers and co next week.......here in NZHS forum person, calling themselves 40mm,ha said he would sit in room full of guns and drink alcohol....tut tut how terribly irresponsible of them...we must ban some more things "to keep us all safe" you would feel like a dick for having posted it...would you not???


yeah, I see your point.

I should refrain from mentioning my habit of having a cold one while looking after the kids too. Probably have cyfs on my case!

I must remember not to drink if I am ever in a room full of guns!!!

Ps, Alpers if you are reading this, How's that phony university qualification going?

----------


## XR500

> Ps, Alpers if you are reading this, How's that phony university qualification going?


 :36 1 11:  :36 1 11:  :36 1 11:  :36 1 11:

----------


## Sika stag

> https://www.crimestoppers-nz.org/?gc...SAAEgJIkPD_BwE
> 
> the golden opportunity to dob someone in you dont like - like your ex-partner , your nosy neighbour , the big mouth at work.....


Time to dob in the local officer who leaves their patrol car unlocked, or when they miss use their firearms. Its well known than may of the force, do not have practical experience even with their annual Training. Please dont take me as being anti law enforcement. Just pitty the boot dont fit for all?

----------


## Ftx325

So are they going to use this as ammo against gangs in NZ ?

Or is it okay for them to leave their illegal guns just laying around ?

----------


## Cigar

I’ve just noticed that firearms owned by the Crown (which I assume includes all police and military firearms) are NOT required to be marked with identifying marks OR have details provided to the Police for inclusion in the registry OR to record any particulars, whether in the registry or elsewhere.
Really? The defence force and police don’t need to record the details of their firearms anywhere? WTF!!!I guess that once the registry comes in, that means all guns seized from criminals that aren’t in the registry must be govt firearms stolen or sold on the black market.

----------


## Fat ninja

Yea they do, all military guns have serial numbers

----------


## scotty

> https://www.crimestoppers-nz.org/?gc...SAAEgJIkPD_BwE
> 
> the golden opportunity to dob someone in you dont like - like your ex-partner , your nosy neighbour , the big mouth at work.....


says they are not the police.......in the "about us" page , we are an independant charity bla bla ........ so obviously have their agenda . wonder what other  "charities" they are affilliated to . at least they put their names up so if they ever decide to run for a political party they can be identified  and avoided

----------


## northdude

> Anyone seen the dob in a gun owner one as well?


I had that appear on my phone randomly. Thought about letting them know most gang members will have an illegal firearm...

----------


## omark

> Semi autos are fine to store with bolts in, but bolt actions are not. Does that make sense to anyone? I do think removing the mags and storing them seperately is a good idea though. P2 magazines need to be stored in an approved safe, as does ammo to fit. I wonder how long it will be until tha tis the normal rules? Looking at Australia their storage rules are way over the top compared to ours.


Mate had a security inspection last week over the hill and was told his ammo had to be locked away, bolts stored separately, and he was asked for a list of his firearms and serial nos. He called me seeking advise..unbelievable that this stuff is still happening. 

I told him to ask the guy why it had taken 6 months for the inspection given the change of address was sent 7 months ago.

----------


## 40mm

> Mate had a security inspection last week over the hill and was told his ammo had to be locked away, bolts stored separately, and he was asked for a list of his firearms and serial nos. He called me seeking advise..unbelievable that this stuff is still happening. 
> 
> I told him to ask the guy why it had taken 6 months for the inspection given the change of address was sent 7 months ago.


Tell your mate to politely refuse to let them view or even touch his guns. And to ignore the request to remove bolts or mags except to show the guns are unloaded.

And tell the cops to put their request in writing. So he can smear them with it at a later date.

----------


## Cigar

> Mate had a security inspection ..: and he was asked for a list of his firearms and serial no’s.….


Currently they have no legal right make people to do that. One of their proposed new regulations would allow them to get a list of number and type of firearms, but that isn’t law yet, and still doesn’t include serial numbers etc.

----------


## northdude

When the guy came to do my renewal recently i asked him if he wanted to see inside the safe or check firearms he said no its not required..and thatz was it

----------


## Kopua Cowboy

> Yea they do, all military guns have serial numbers


Which has _nothing at all_ to do with why police will not release details on the firearm used to kill Constable Hunt.

----------


## Cigar

> Yea they do, all military guns have serial numbers


But why they are not required to be included in the registry, or even a separate registry of some sort?
It would appear either they have security concerns about a registry, or they dont want illegal firearms traced back to them.

----------


## chindit

Crimestopper add on facebook. Click the 3 dots at the top of the add and options come up, 1 option is to report, click that more options. Pick 1 offensive or scam and press submit. Takes 30 seconds, lets do this every time we see it and stand up to be counted.

----------


## Finnwolf

> Ive just noticed that firearms owned by the Crown (which I assume includes all police and military firearms) are NOT required to be marked with identifying marks OR have details provided to the Police for inclusion in the registry OR to record any particulars, whether in the registry or elsewhere.
> Really? The defence force and police dont need to record the details of their firearms anywhere? WTF!!!I guess that once the registry comes in, that means all guns seized from criminals that arent in the registry must be govt firearms stolen or sold on the black market.


Theres some anomaly or two in your assumptions.

----------


## Fat ninja

> But why they are not required to be included in the registry, or even a separate registry of some sort?
> It would appear either they have security concerns about a registry, or they don’t want illegal firearms traced back to them.


They have their own registry

----------


## Woody

In principle I think making the public aware of "loose firearms" is a sound idea. There are continuing episodes of gang violence involving firearms on the streets amongst residential areas and terrorist threats are still being uncovered. Increasing the public awareness to become more observant of suspicious behaviour is necessary in these times for the safety of "normal kiwis". Some of the draconian police firearms "policy proposals" are a different matter entirely though and should not be confused with the public awareness program.

----------


## tetawa

Would be keen for adds warning the thief what is coming your way for stealing firearms, 5-10 years, forgot we are in NZ, 10 hours community service, and it's not your fault your a thief.

----------


## Woody

> Would be keen for adds warning the thief what is coming your way for stealing firearms, 5-10 years, forgot we are in NZ, 10 hours community service, and it's not your fault your a thief.


Totally agree. @tetawa

----------


## northdude

> Would be keen for adds warning the thief what is coming your way for stealing firearms, 5-10 years, forgot we are in NZ, 10 hours community service, and it's not your fault your a thief.


it will probably be your fault for having firearms he could steal.....ban all firearms

----------


## Ftx325

> it will probably be your fault for having firearms he could steal.....ban all firearms


After all the accusations of gangs and crims in general being supplied firearms through theft etc of LFO's as there's no possible other way for them to get their grubby mits on guns otherwise (so we are told) I would not be surprised if we are heading that way . And unfortunately the general public seem to swallow that line and would probably applaud just like with semis .

----------


## Micky Duck

> it will probably be your fault for having firearms he could steal.....ban all firearms


ok so here is my take on that........for what little its worth.

Im old enough to remember the shotgun in corner of kitchen and shells on bench beside it.....and the rifle in wardrobe...I also remember funeral of my 9 year old cousin whos slightly older brother sent a 6.5x55mm round through.

if you store your rifle in secure cabinet and the uglies manage to rip it open and steal it..but dont find your bolts...its not really going to be worth much....your shotgun without forestock...or pump/semi without barrel is a pain in the arse..more time to keep looking to find them...it also means IF you happen to disturb them,or someone else does,they are unlikely to be able to shoot them or you.....
Ive been slack as over the years,but bolts are stored separately from rifles......
I would be gutted if my guns were stolen
I would be devastated if someone was killed by them because I couldnt be bothered locking them up better.

----------


## Cigar

I store my bolts and ammunition in a separate hidden safe. The bolt goes in the pack with the ammo when I’m getting organised, the bolt goes in the rifle when I get to the hunting area, and comes out when I get back to the car, and straight back in the pack. I usually carry the rifle with an uncocked bolt closed on an empty chamber until I hear or see something, so very little risk of losing the bolt in the bush.
There is always the risk I’ll leavr the bolt at home, but I would have to forget the ammo too. A bigger risk is taking the wrong bolt and/or ammo.

But it’s usually my singleshot or lever action that get taken out of the safe, so there is no bolt to forget.

----------


## northdude

> ok so here is my take on that........for what little its worth.
> 
> Im old enough to remember the shotgun in corner of kitchen and shells on bench beside it.....and the rifle in wardrobe...I also remember funeral of my 9 year old cousin whos slightly older brother sent a 6.5x55mm round through.
> 
> if you store your rifle in secure cabinet and the uglies manage to rip it open and steal it..but dont find your bolts...its not really going to be worth much....your shotgun without forestock...or pump/semi without barrel is a pain in the arse..more time to keep looking to find them...it also means IF you happen to disturb them,or someone else does,they are unlikely to be able to shoot them or you.....
> Ive been slack as over the years,but bolts are stored separately from rifles......
> I would be gutted if my guns were stolen
> I would be devastated if someone was killed by them because I couldnt be bothered locking them up better.


at least keeping guns and bolts separate and guns get stolen you may have a few tikka bolts for sale could turn out to be a win  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

> probably a softening up tactic for the public , implying there is an issue with firearms storage , before they introduce new possibly expensive and nigh on impossible to work with storage laws , such as the vehicular transport lock-up changes on the way .
> I have no issues with reminding people of their obligations , don't get me wrong , but these guys don't seem to operate on a single level nowadays . There almost always seems to be a deeper meaning/reason for bringing things into the public eye . 
> And it generally seems to be to gun owners detriment .... and making it that much more difficult to comply with new laws to point I am sure they are just trying to make the whole gun ownership thing more difficult than it has ever been simply to put people off ownership due to expense and or the amount of hoop jumping etc required .
> But hey , that's just my opinion in general terms . 
> I could be way off base , but I don't think so.....


Spot on! Instilling fear, keeping it bubbling, wonder what else they are going to inflict on us?
COLFO should do the same for the police? Run an ad reminding them about random shooting in the station, storing and giving loaded firearms back, not securing firearms, leaving them in toilets and ranges, losing them on the roadside, not securing and having them stolen from stations, shooting themselves with pistols, not to do dodgy deals and inside sales, to follow the correct procedures when giving firearms licences.........maybe all police should have to sit FALs before being able to use.

----------


## Maca49

> I store my bolts and ammunition in a separate hidden safe. The bolt goes in the pack with the ammo when I’m getting organised, the bolt goes in the rifle when I get to the hunting area, and comes out when I get back to the car, and straight back in the pack. I usually carry the rifle with an uncocked bolt closed on an empty chamber until I hear or see something, so very little risk of losing the bolt in the bush.
> There is always the risk I’ll leavr the bolt at home, but I would have to forget the ammo too. A bigger risk is taking the wrong bolt and/or ammo.
> 
> But it’s usually my singleshot or lever action that get taken out of the safe, so there is no bolt to forget.


 @Pengy could help?

----------


## Woody

Fair comments above ; still  if public take more interest then there will be more chance of them actually listening to our side of the story as well.

----------


## northdude

i generally find the general public couldnt really give 2 shits now that topic is so last year now oh look covid

----------


## Danger Mouse

> Spot on! Instilling fear, keeping it bubbling, wonder what else they are going to inflict on us?
> COLFO should do the same for the police? Run an ad reminding them about random shooting in the station, storing and giving loaded firearms back, not securing firearms, leaving them in toilets and ranges, losing them on the roadside, not securing and having them stolen from stations, shooting themselves with pistols, not to do dodgy deals and inside sales, to follow the correct procedures when giving firearms licences.........maybe all police should have to sit FALs before being able to use.


Colfo doesn't have the stones. They want to be seen as the nice guy. That tactic is an exercise in futility

----------


## Ftx325

> Fair comments above ; still  if public take more interest then there will be more chance of them actually listening to our side of the story as well.


But who's telling them our side of the story ?
All they see or hear is police/govt side with all these ads being thrust upon them from every angle such as those that are going around now .
We are all redneck gun freaks on the verge of going on a rampage as far as most of the public are concerned . Just look at all the fuss over gun shops opening or even just signage , firearms advertising , even transport of firearms by courier ....
Removing firearms based sports from major competition events and so on....
And now with the push towards veganism ....
No need for a rifle to hunt cabbage and carrots....

----------


## Woody

In rural areas we are vulnerable. There has been two serious home invasions here in rece t years; one resulting in the murder of a farmers wife and another where a whole family was threatened with death unless they handed over credit cards and keys to firearms safe.  More recently I had two young men enter our property wanting to assault, high on dopeand another screaming threats at our gate. Police are 26 km away. Locals have community patrols now. This sort of stuff is escalating. I now keep certain sefensive hand weapons around the home (not firearms).

----------


## XR500

> In rural areas we are vulnerable. There has been two serious home invasions here in rece t years; one resulting in the murder of a farmers wife and another where a whole family was threatened with death unless they handed over credit cards and keys to firearms safe.  More recently I had two young men enter our property wanting to assault, high on dopeand another screaming threats at our gate. Police are 26 km away. Locals have community patrols now. This sort of stuff is escalating. I now keep certain sefensive hand weapons around the home (not firearms).


Black Powder cannons don't need a licence if I'm right...reload times are a bit of an issue, but grape shot should sort that  :Psmiley:   (joke! wokes :Wink: )

----------


## striker

So everyone who says the store bolts separately, Do you remove the fuel from your car, ute, motorbike, tractor, boat between uses? your house contents when your not home?
In my opinion a locked house, car or approved safe is just that -locked.

Just interested as I heard a yarn about a firearms burglary a little while back, bad guys had a coke bottle of petrol and lighter, squirted the Mrs. of the house thru the security door, safe was opened real fast.
The point being approved security or not, bolts in or out, they all would be forcibly handed over (unless you don't like your Mrs anymore  :ORLY: )

----------


## Finnwolf

> Black Powder cannons don't need a licence if I'm right...reload times are a bit of an issue, but grape shot should sort that   (joke! wokes)



You need canister shot - more projectiles than grape!

----------


## northdude

This wouldnt happen to be hate speech about theives woul it??? Naughty naughty

----------


## Woody

Reminds me of a stick-on bumper label I found in Canada a few years ago in a workshop. 
"DON'T STEAL; THE GOVERNMENT HATES COMPETITION".

----------


## Growlybear

> Would be keen for adds warning the thief what is coming your way for stealing firearms, 5-10 years, forgot we are in NZ, 10 hours community service, and it's not your fault your a thief.


But if you offend the thief, 5-10 for you.....

----------


## Maca49

> In rural areas we are vulnerable. There has been two serious home invasions here in rece t years; one resulting in the murder of a farmers wife and another where a whole family was threatened with death unless they handed over credit cards and keys to firearms safe.  More recently I had two young men enter our property wanting to assault, high on dopeand another screaming threats at our gate. Police are 26 km away. Locals have community patrols now. This sort of stuff is escalating. I now keep certain sefensive hand weapons around the home (not firearms).


tape a short 12 gauge under the kitchen table and one under the bed, you never know when rabbits are about

----------


## Woody

Rabbits are'nt the problem. It's zombies.

----------


## Bagheera

You guys are getting sidetracked.

Arms regulations 1992:

the holder, where he or she has both a firearm and am- munition for it in his or her possession, either—
(i) shall take reasonable steps to ensure that the am-
munition is not stored in such a way that a person who obtains access to the firearm also obtains ac- cess to the ammunition; or
(ii) shall ensure that, where the ammunition is stored with the firearm, the firearm is not capable of being discharged:

Has this been updated recently ?

Sure, you don't legally have to keep your bolt and ammo stored separately but it's reasonable that you do and the police want to encourage you to.  It's a safety drawback of some types of firearms that you can't take the bolt out and store it separately.

Part of the agenda here will be to discourage opportunistic thefts by raising expectations that stealing a firearm won't yield a useable weapon or its ammunition.  Your own family (specially your children) are the ones most likely to get hold of your gun and have an accident, so if you want them to feel safe, let them know its stored safely too.

----------


## Maca49

> You guys are getting sidetracked.
> 
> Arms regulations 1992:
> 
> the holder, where he or she has both a firearm and am- munition for it in his or her possession, either—
> (i) shall take reasonable steps to ensure that the am-
> munition is not stored in such a way that a person who obtains access to the firearm also obtains ac- cess to the ammunition; or
> (ii) shall ensure that, where the ammunition is stored with the firearm, the firearm is not capable of being discharged:
> 
> ...


They could have some manners and ask nicely? Or is that approach just for the crims?

----------


## imaca

> You guys are getting sidetracked.
> 
> Arms regulations 1992:
> 
> the holder, where he or she has both a firearm and am- munition for it in his or her possession, either—
> (i) shall take reasonable steps to ensure that the am-
> munition is not stored in such a way that a person who obtains access to the firearm also obtains ac- cess to the ammunition; or
> (ii) shall ensure that, where the ammunition is stored with the firearm, the firearm is not capable of being discharged:
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you say but it irritates the fuck out of me when police start mandating what is not in legislation

----------


## Ranger 888

Crimestoppers..another name for Gun Control NZ?

----------


## Cigar

> So everyone who says the store bolts separately, Do you remove the fuel from your car, ute, motorbike, tractor, boat between uses? your house contents when your not home?
> In my opinion a locked house, car or approved safe is just that -locked.


Nope, but if removing the fuel or house contents was as quick as easy as removing my rifle bolt I might. It's just an easy extra precaution, and I would get some small satisfaction if any rifles stolen were unusable.
My car has an alarm and immobiliser, and the house a monitored alarm, and I use them in addition to locking the doors - call me crazy if you wish!  :Psmiley: 




> Just interested as I heard a yarn about a firearms burglary a little while back, bad guys had a coke bottle of petrol and lighter, squirted the Mrs. of the house thru the security door, safe was opened real fast.
> The point being approved security or not, bolts in or out, they all would be forcibly handed over (unless you don't like your Mrs anymore )


If someone really wants them they will get them, no matter what you do. The best firearm security is the crims not knowing you have any. So far I have been burgled twice (the second one was a targeted attempt at the firearms), but haven't suffered a home invasion.

----------


## GDMP

> So everyone who says the store bolts separately, Do you remove the fuel from your car, ute, motorbike, tractor, boat between uses? your house contents when your not home?
> In my opinion a locked house, car or approved safe is just that -locked.
> 
> Just interested as I heard a yarn about a firearms burglary a little while back, bad guys had a coke bottle of petrol and lighter, squirted the Mrs. of the house thru the security door, safe was opened real fast.
> The point being approved security or not, bolts in or out, they all would be forcibly handed over (unless you don't like your Mrs anymore )


Anyone who threatens anyone,in that way,should be subject to a public flogging....no ifs and buts.

----------


## Woody

And a life sentence.

----------


## Micky Duck

48 hours in stocks on main street.......

----------


## Jusepy

> Nope, but if removing the fuel or house contents was as quick as easy as removing my rifle bolt I might. It's just an easy extra precaution, and I would get some small satisfaction if any rifles stolen were unusable.
> My car has an alarm and immobiliser, and the house a monitored alarm, and I use them in addition to locking the doors - call me crazy if you wish! 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone really wants them they will get them, no matter what you do. The best firearm security is the crims not knowing you have any. So far I have been burgled twice (the second one was a targeted attempt at the firearms), but haven't suffered a home invasion.


question:
how did they know u had firearms?

----------


## XR500

> If someone really wants them they will get them, no matter what you do. The best firearm security is the crims not knowing you have any.


Hence our reticence with an On line register. Just ask the Waikato DHB how secure a 'secure' database is...

----------


## Danger Mouse

> Hence our reticence with an On line register. Just ask the Waikato DHB how secure a 'secure' database is...


It's worse than that. The registry is deliberately internet facing. It's when, not if it gets compromised. 

Mcilraith tried to explain it away and talk to me like an idiot when I raised this at his "roadshow".It's only when i started quoting nz information security manual that he shut his trap. I thought he was an ass hole.

I'm curious what classification the registry will be as well.

----------


## BruceY

Well it sure as hell isn't the Mongols, H.A., H.H., the Mongrels or the Black mobs.....

----------


## Micky Duck

> question:
> how did they know u had firearms?


well I dont really hide the fact Im a hunter....decoys all over the section,deer get taken out of wagon and hung in garage,meat gets shared with neighbours and work mates. I go in and out of house into car etc with rifle or shotgun..heck Ive been taking rifle to work the last couple of weeks to shoot hares on boss's farm and hopefully catch up with pigs rooting up paddocks.....
the guy at mainfreight who rang you to collect firearm from main depot...the folks who over heard him,the office girl who processed the paperwork...the guys at gunshitty you bought it off....the police who gave you licence,the person who inspected your safe,your references,the people who looked at employing your wife to look after children in your home..... your insurance company and their employees..the local garage where you take car for warrent of fitness...
need I go on????

----------


## Cigar

> question:
> how did they know u had firearms?


The guy who did the first burglary saw them and came back a few weeks later with a mate and tools.

----------


## Micky Duck

didnt mention facebook,twitter,snapchats etc...anyone who knows or recognises you on social media and ties that to hunting/shooting has fair idea you will have firearms....the local butcher employs folks......the list of possibilities is endless...far better to have things as secure as you can,than to hope no body knows you have them.

----------


## Steve123

> But who's telling them our side of the story ?
> All they see or hear is police/govt side with all these ads being thrust upon them from every angle such as those that are going around now .
> We are all redneck gun freaks on the verge of going on a rampage as far as most of the public are concerned . Just look at all the fuss over gun shops opening or even just signage , firearms advertising , even transport of firearms by courier ....
> Removing firearms based sports from major competition events and so on....
> And now with the push towards veganism ....
> No need for a rifle to hunt cabbage and carrots....


Yeah but your still gonna need a 7-08 to hunt Tofu

----------


## Allgood

> Yeah but your still gonna need a 7-08 to hunt Tofu


If you cant kill Tofu with a 222 then you have no business hunting........ :Wink:

----------


## vulcannz

> Hence our reticence with an On line register. Just ask the Waikato DHB how secure a 'secure' database is...


You do realize they didn't get a database hacked?

----------


## Woody

There currently another massive cyber hack taking place in the U.S.A.

----------


## Jusepy

> didnt mention facebook,twitter,snapchats etc...anyone who knows or recognises you on social media and ties that to hunting/shooting has fair idea you will have firearms....the local butcher employs folks......the list of possibilities is endless...far better to have things as secure as you can,than to hope no body knows you have them.


Ok, Ok , I get it Micky Duck  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## XR500

> You do realize they didn't get a database hacked?


Well, call it what you wish: The dark net now has long lists of Waikato DHB patients' details out there for purchase. Last name, first name, DOB, email address, cell ph number, NOK details. mothers maiden name, the list goes on. Enough for someone to steal your ID. That's data, private individuals data meant to be kept totally secure to unauthorised viewing, and its now being flogged off on the dark web. That's a hack to me. Proper namer may be a Ransom ware attack, but its ended up with data being hacked.

----------


## northdude

> Ok, Ok , I get it Micky Duck


your boss some of his mates your mrs some of her mates then some of their mates all the guys at the gun club plus any visitors etc :Psmiley:

----------


## Bagheera

> Nope, but if removing the fuel or house contents was as quick as easy as removing my rifle bolt I might. It's just an easy extra precaution, and I would get some small satisfaction if any rifles stolen were unusable.
> My car has an alarm and immobiliser, and the house a monitored alarm, and I use them in addition to locking the doors - call me crazy if you wish!


Remember when we'd take the rotor out of the distributor when we left the car at a road end ?  Not many people did.  Too easy to lose it in the bush  :Have A Nice Day:   Those were the days.




> If someone really wants them they will get them, no matter what you do.


This is what happened at Waikato Hospital.


BUT, there is no need to make it easy for them.  That's why we don't advertise our firearms to people who don't need to know about them.  Family, butchers, hunting shops, clubs, you can't really get by without letting them know.  But with neighbors, online forums, workmates, randoms who might overhear you in public, you can be discreet. No secretive, just discreet.


Changing topic to a proposed firearms registry: if it's going to be accessible real time, while police are on their way to an incident, then security will have to be minimal.  It won't be air gapped or need multiple people to authorise.  And you can be sure it will be a high value target for people who really want to get in.

----------


## northdude

I wonder how many people on a hunting and shooting forum have firearms...

----------


## tiroahunta

> I wonder how many people on a hunting and shooting forum have firearms...


None of us. Just hear for the politics n off topic section. Gunswhat guns..????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Hence our reticence with an On line register. Just ask the Waikato DHB how secure a 'secure' database is...


The Sunday programme last night should be compulsory viewing for those pushing a register.

----------


## Taff

Is a gun registry going to work is t he first question we should be asking, the pistol registry is a example, only 80% accurate some sources say, mainly down to understaffing, not enough time to enter the data, with the new licenses there is a bar code, but no system to link it to, and no plans to have one for another couple of years at the minimum. Take the new ammunition and gun parts recording system ? A folder with over 50 sheets of paper in 2 weeks, which must be kept for 10 yrs, who is going to look through them and why would you. Who has ever had there gun registry book looked at , apart from a a quick glance when redoing the dealers license. A registry will only serve the purpose of knowing when the gun was stolen and who from if used in a crime.
so Will it work ? No

----------


## T.FOYE

> Black Powder cannons don't need a licence if I'm right...reload times are a bit of an issue, but grape shot should sort that   (joke! wokes)


Store the cannon balls separately soldier! Don't forget to put a trigger lock on the fuse hole! Lest some victim-crim holds up a dairy with it

----------


## Finnwolf

> question:
> how did they know u had firearms?



Loosely related but in todays ODT on page 3 theres an article about a guy having his four firearms and ammo (and his cannabis!) seized by police apparently after a member of public tipped off police that the guy had unsecured firearms.
Reading between the lines it appears the firearms could be seen through a window.

----------


## northdude

Rule no 1 dont be a dick

----------


## vulcannz

> Well, call it what you wish: The dark net now has long lists of Waikato DHB patients' details out there for purchase. Last name, first name, DOB, email address, cell ph number, NOK details. mothers maiden name, the list goes on. Enough for someone to steal your ID. That's data, private individuals data meant to be kept totally secure to unauthorised viewing, and its now being flogged off on the dark web. That's a hack to me. Proper namer may be a Ransom ware attack, but its ended up with data being hacked.


The data was stolen. Not hacked. By the sound of it starting with a phishing email (where someone clicked on a link which resulted in the ransomware being installed). Still I do agree with you, Police do not have a great record of securing their IT Systems. They are typically underfunded, so are usually built by the cheapest bidder.

----------


## Micky Duck

that was WAAAAAAYYYY BACK in days when tied to government......most would have seen Robin Hood Prince of Theives...... hasnt been the case for MANY MANY years.

----------


## Delta Variant

I , used to be, an active member in the Labour Party.
The irrational fear of guns and prejudice against owners of them is incredible.

This small minority of politically influential people will never be happy until the ownership and use of firearms is illegal.

They mostly saw Tarrant's crime as their opportunity to pursue their prejudiced agenda and acted as quickly as possible to9 exploit the public shock and grief to change the rules.

When the people in the government are running ads like this in mainstream media it is always part of a marketing and propaganda campaign to justify the introduction of more regulations, control and taxes.

Our main political parties have been taken over by the "woke" busybodies because the rest of us would not become involved.

Compliance with the licensing system has been made more and more offensive and difficult to discourage people from renewing the licenses.

The regulations will be made more and more restrictive, difficult and expensive to comply with to coerce more people into not owning firearms.

The propaganda will promote more fear and distrust of anyone that approve of firearms or having them.

Civil "rights", privacy, freedom, equality and freedom are not taken suddenly and by force. 
They are stolen from us ("for our own good") little by little so that we will accept their loss without rebellion until one-day we have none left.

People see their liberty being stolen from this and tend to say "it could be worse".

They should say "IT WILL BE WORSE, UNLESS I DO SOMETHING TO STOP IT".

The only only way to stop this increasing erosion of our privacy, independence and freedom is to join the main political parties and confront the "woke" busybodies face to face at the local electorate meetings.

No violence or criminal behaviour required. Just participation in the system we call democracy before that is gone as well.

----------


## Rushy

Thanks for posting that.

----------


## Woody

Thats what the stupid feds thort when they voted labour last time. No way will I support labour or nats again. It's Act and COLFO for me.

----------


## Woody

Never voted for them ever and again, still will not vote for them.

----------

